# Argentinian Composers - Piano - H. Lavandera



## scarletmacaw (May 16, 2013)

Hi all! 

I want to present you the work of some prestigious Argentinian Composers in this CD+DVD recorded by 
the talented argentinian pianist *Horacio Lavandera*.






Argenitian composers: Julián Aguirre, Alberto Williams, Alberto Ginastera, Fabián Panisello Esteban Benzecry, Osvaldo Golijov, Gabriel Senanes, Carlos Gardel and Astor Piazzolla.

more info: https://www.facebook.com/horaciolavandera
www.horaciolavandera.com

Playlist

Julian Aguirre (1868-1924)

1 Hella 02:05

2 Gato 02:10

Alberto Williams (1862-1983)

3 Milonga del volatinero, op.72 nø 6 02:00

Alberto Ginastera (1916-1983)

4 Rondo sobre temas populares infantiles op. 19 02:55

Danzas Argentinas, op ,22 (1947)

5 Danza viejo boyero 01:35

6 Moza donosa 03:40

7 Gaucho matrero 03:15

Sonata Nº 1, op 22 (1952)

8 Allegro marcato 04:10

9 Presto misterioso 02:25

10 Adagio molto appassionato 05:10

11 Ruvido ed ostinato 02:45

Fabian Panisiello (1963)

12 Doble estudio nø 6 07:06

Esteban Bencecry (1970)

13 Toccata newen 08:00

Osvaldo Golijov (1960)

14 Levante 04:10

Gabriel Senanes (1956)

15 Listo el pollo 02:25

16 Pato al agua 03:40

17 Mi longa codita 01:56

Carlos Gardel (1880-1935)

18 Mi buenos aires querido 02:55

Astor Piazzolla (1921-1992)

19 Retrato de Alfredo Gobbi 02:55

DVD

20 Huella 02:05

21 Gato 02:10

22 Milonga del volatinero, op.76 nø 6 02:00

23 Rondo sobre temas populares infantiles op. 19 02:55

24 Danza viejo boyero 01:35

25 Moza donosa 03:40

26 Gaucho matrero 03:15

27 Sonata nø 1 op.22 - allegro marcato 04:10

28 Sonata nø 1, op. 22 - presto misterioso 02:25

29 Sonata nø 1, op 22 - adagio molto appassionato 05:10

30 Sonata nø 1, op.22 - ruvido ed ostinato 02:45

31 Doble estudio nø 6 07:06

32 Toccata newen 08:00

33 Levante 04:10

34 Listo el pollo 02:25

35 Pato al agua 03:40

36 Mi longa codita 01:56

37 Mi buenos aires querido 02:55

38 Retrato de Alfredo Gobbi 04:00

http://www.sitemusic.com.ar/es/clasico/645-horacio-lavandera-compositores-argentinos.html
http://www.sitemusic.com.ar/es/clasico/645-horacio-lavandera-compositores-argentinos.html


----------

